# A very nice Irish Blackthorn plinker



## Dayhiker

Marcus sent me this small Blackthorn catty. He picked the fork up on a trip to Ireland. This is a special fork for me, because of the wood which I hold in high esteem, and because it comes from a great guy.









I don't know how he got the bark to feel so velvety smooth. Looks much better in person, too.










Fits my hand nicely, too. I did some shooting with her and had no trouble tearing through some cans with 1/2-inch steel balls.

Thank you, Marcus. I'll treasure this one for sure, mate!


----------



## jskeen

Hey, I got one just like that in the SITH, and it's a beauty for sure. Marcus does great work.


----------



## bigfoot

That is reallt nice. Great work marcus. I really like your blackthorn flips a lot.


----------



## Martin

That's a nice looking little slingshot, beautiful work. I love Blackthorn got to be favourite wood for naturals.
Martin


----------



## atom

really nice natural. never used blackthorn before does it have a nice grain?


----------



## Bob Fionda

Very nice small one. I like it


----------



## tubeman

love that Blackthorn wood


----------



## slingshot_sniper

Me too I got a beauty from Marcus awhile back and I love blackthorn, it's fantastic wood


----------



## Bri

atom said:


> really nice natural. never used blackthorn before does it have a nice grain?


If you look at some of my previous posts you'll see that you never know what lies beneath the bark. It really makes cracking catapults and really hard wood. I recently gave four away banded with silver theraband. This one is gthb.









Bri


----------



## slingshot_sniper

I'm hoping to get a blackthorn (rootball) walking stick before I retire,it will help me fend off thieves when I collect my pension from the post office


----------



## tubeman

slingshot_sniper said:


> I'm hoping to get a blackthorn (rootball) walking stick before I retire,it will help me fend off thieves when I collect my pension from the post office


A great second choice is North American Hickory, tough as **** wood


----------



## slingshot_sniper

tubeman said:


> I'm hoping to get a blackthorn (rootball) walking stick before I retire,it will help me fend off thieves when I collect my pension from the post office


A great second choice is North American Hickory, tough as **** wood
[/quote]
Yep I may need two sticks


----------



## AJW

A "Plinker" . A great name for a sweet little , eh plinker. Very descriptive name.


----------



## tubeman

slingshot_sniper said:


> I'm hoping to get a blackthorn (rootball) walking stick before I retire,it will help me fend off thieves when I collect my pension from the post office


A great second choice is North American Hickory, tough as **** wood
[/quote]
Yep I may need two sticks








[/quote]
ss, I had a Hockory stick years ago when an off lead German Shepherd decided to challenge me one evening when I was out walking. A quick whack across it's shoulders convinced it that this was not a good plan and I could still hear it howling long after I could no longer see it.


----------



## slingshot_sniper

tubeman said:


> I'm hoping to get a blackthorn (rootball) walking stick before I retire,it will help me fend off thieves when I collect my pension from the post office


A great second choice is North American Hickory, tough as **** wood
[/quote]
Yep I may need two sticks








[/quote]
ss, I had a Hockory stick years ago when an off lead German Shepherd decided to challenge me one evening when I was out walking. A quick whack across it's shoulders convinced it that this was not a good plan and I could still hear it howling long after I could no longer see it.
[/quote]
I was thinking more of fending off two legged jackals lol but I get your point


----------



## tubeman

http://www.real-self-defense.com/unbreakable-umbrella.html
ss, this brolly would be the dogs, and totally legal to carry


----------



## slingshot_sniper

tubeman said:


> http://www.real-self...e-umbrella.html
> ss, this brolly would be the dogs, and totally legal to carry


That's awesome now I need three sticks,love it


----------



## tubeman

Excellent disguise ss, just a tripod out for a walk, or an exceptionally ' well made ' man


----------



## slingshot_sniper

tubeman said:


> Excellent disguise ss, just a tripod out for a walk












See I aint stupid


----------



## Rayshot

Nice gift Bill. Marcus does make some fine cattys.


----------



## e~shot

Nice one DH


----------



## slingshotvibe

Ima have to get a shotgun pimp stick he


----------

